# Girls Indian



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2016)

If this were a boys bike I'd be very tempted. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122032118432


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Just a head badge.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 1, 2016)

That was on CL last month for about the price of the badge.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2016)

Talk about just paying for a name.  Even if it were a men's frame I don't see much value there.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

The guy is fishing for a sucker.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 1, 2016)

It's way high, but so are the overated HD's and Indians with the motorcycle affiliation.
If that bike had a regular chainring and badge, nobody would want it.
Chris


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a 1916 I'd sell for half that if someone offered me! I take cash!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2016)

I know the bike police will show up soon, so I'll just say I'm not selling here, it's not for sale, or I WOULD post in the for sale thread. I know the rules. Someone always has to say it. lol


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I have a 1916 I'd sell for half that if someone offered me! I take cash!
> 
> View attachment 335226




But would you ship it?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2016)

catfish said:


> But would you ship it?




Yeah I would. Free.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yeah I would. Free.




Than how about some better photos and a price?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2016)

catfish said:


> Than how about some better photos and a price?




I'll have to dig it out and take some photos and post in in the CORRECT thread


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 1, 2016)

Expensive badge! 

If it was a full decked out man's with the tank & flared front fender, etc. in that condition, fine.....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 4, 2016)

Price is crazy!


----------

